# Name? Scent? What to do?



## grumpy_owl (May 21, 2015)

Hiya, soapers. I'm working with a new designer for my labels but the problem is, I have some soaps that have clever names that don't make dazzling clear which scents I used (Penny Farthing, Ballerina, Voodoo), and some that kind of are what they are (Cranberry Crush, Lavender Honey, Rosemary). This means I will have either three or four text lines--title maybe, scent, "bath soap," ounces/grams--for each label. Not consistent.

So should I come up with fancy names for the simpler botanical soaps? I'd rather not. Or just call things by their scents? That could get unweildly, as I'm a blender. Is it weird to have two different styles of labels with different numbers of lines?

I'm sure this sounds trivial as all get out but I've really been struggling with it. There is only so much room on a soap label.


----------



## IrishLass (May 21, 2015)

Is there any way for you to keep the name, but then just add a simple picture of the scent that the name represents?


IrishLass


----------



## grumpy_owl (May 21, 2015)

> Is there any way for you to keep the name, but then just add a simple picture of the scent that the name represents?


Not really, IrishLass. My packaging is very old-fashioned and stylized, and as I said, I can blend a lot of scents together so that would eat up room.
I'm really struggling with this dumb question. It's because I make too many soaps! I never want to repeat myself so I have 10 or so bas of, like 35 different soaps.
Darn inspiration...


----------



## JBot (May 21, 2015)

I don't think there's anything wrong with having some soaps named/titled in a way that alludes to their scent, and some that are not.  Most FO sellers do this; you'll see "lavender" and "rose" alongside "pixie dust" and "energy."

Sometimes there are benefits to not having a fragrance described on the label.  I am prejudiced against some scents (like patchouli, yuck), so if I see it on the label, I might not pick it up and sniff it.  But if the name is ambiguous, I can judge it based on the actual scent, without any preconceived notions.

So you can be consistent and brief on your label: title OR scent, "bath soap," ounces/grams.

I am neurotic about this stuff, so I totally understand why it's bugging you.  I absolutely HAVE to have things standardized!  If I revise my label, I usually go back and re-label everything else I still have so it's all uniform.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 22, 2015)

JBot said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with having some soaps named/titled in a way that alludes to their scent, and some that are not.  Most FO sellers do this; you'll see "lavender" and "rose" alongside "pixie dust" and "energy."
> 
> Sometimes there are benefits to not having a fragrance described on the label.  I am prejudiced against some scents (like patchouli, yuck), so if I see it on the label, I might not pick it up and sniff it.  But if the name is ambiguous, I can judge it based on the actual scent, without any preconceived notions.
> 
> ...



I agree totally! I am also slightly neurotic about things like this lol. Things should look even and 4 lines on some soaps and 3 on others would bug the ever loving heck out of me. I also agree to using the scent OR title.

Just FYI I would totally have  to sniff a soap called voodoo..


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 22, 2015)

I say keep the names you like for those that have them - people can sniff at markets or look at a description online and know what is in there.

It's very common with a lot of products - perfume is pretty much only a randomish name. Even clothe washing liquid is a mix between 'summer meadow' and 'lavender' so it's not as if people are unused to the concept


----------



## navigator9 (May 22, 2015)

I was watching Tiggy from Future Primitive on You Tube the other day, and she has very inventive titles for her soaps, having nothing to do with their scents. Her soaps have names that would make me want to pick them up and discover what Death Watch Beetle, or Dark Carnival, or Idgie Threadgood (from one of my favorite movies!) would smell like. But that's just me. I could understand that some people might get frustrated at not knowing from the title, what the soap smelled like. Could you maybe do something like "Voodoo" and then in parentheses, (a blend of patchouli, lavender and leather). Of course, your soap is only so big, and you can only fit so much on your label.......it's a tough balance. Sorry, to not be of more help.


----------



## pamielynn (May 22, 2015)

Do you have a description on the back panel? That's where I describe the scent if it's got an unusual name.


----------



## Susie (May 22, 2015)

Be sure there is a sniff hole in the packaging and call it what you like.  You let the smell sell the soap, not the labeling.


----------



## boyago (May 22, 2015)

I am a total sucker for witty/cool sounding names.  I'm probably more likely to pick up and sniff a bar of soap labeled something that sounds cool than even something I kinda like.  But I guess it also depends on the venue.  If I see a soap called "lightning bug" in person I'm gonna grab it and take a wiff, but if it was on a website I'd probably skip it for something that sounded like I'd know what it smelled like.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (May 22, 2015)

If you're selling in person, it makes a nice conversation starter when each individual scent isn't listed. As someone else posted, I use BB's Energy FO, and just label the soap as "Energy" soap. When people pick it up, they immediately ooh and ah over it, then ask me what they're smelling. Then I give 'em the pitch. ;-)

I can see this might be a little bit more difficult if you're doing online sales, but you can always list out the scent blends in the item description. Personally, I think it's funky and cool when a seller has fun names for scent blends. It adds some intrigue to the product and more engagement from your potential customer.


----------



## Saponista (May 22, 2015)

I like random names too. In person at a craft fair people can pick them up and smell to see whether they like it or not. Online I would then just list in the description the main scents used. As for the more simple bars with generic names, just leave them as they are too. It seems silly to name them just because you feel you have to. I don't think it will look weird having both types available.


----------



## lenarenee (May 22, 2015)

boyago said:


> I am a total sucker for witty/cool sounding names.  I'm probably more likely to pick up and sniff a bar of soap labeled something that sounds cool than even something I kinda like.  But I guess it also depends on the venue.  If I see a soap called "lightning bug" in person I'm gonna grab it and take a wiff, but if it was on a website I'd probably skip it for something that sounded like I'd know what it smelled like.



Same here. But when I smell that witty/cool name (like lightning bug) - it better be a unqiue scent and not something common...like cedarwood or I just put it back.


----------



## grumpy_owl (May 22, 2015)

> If I see a soap called "lightning bug" in person I'm gonna grab it and take a wiff, but if it was on a website I'd probably skip it for something that sounded like I'd know what it smelled like.



That's a home-run point, *boyago*. There are plenty of fragrance oils I won't buy because a clever name, while clever, doesn't give me any sense of what they actually smell like. It's easy for something like Sparkle Plenty/Champagne Bath Soap, but when you get into some of my fancier 4-fragrance blends, I'm held back from listing them because 1) that's a lot of text and 2) honestly, I kind of don't want anyone to peek behind the curtain. How do I do such magic? It's a seeecret.

BTW, Voodoo is amber, black pepper, basmati rice and chai tea. It smells kind of woody but also herbaceous, only the herbs are evil. It's lovely. One of the smoothest, silkiest soaps I've ever made.


----------



## snappyllama (May 22, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> BTW, Voodoo is amber, black pepper, basmati rice and chai tea. It smells kind of woody but also herbaceous, only the herbs are evil. It's lovely. One of the smoothest, silkiest soaps I've ever made.



That combination sounds wonderful. I adore spicy, woody scents.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (May 22, 2015)

I have a similar mix. Check out my Etsy page to see how I do it. Very simple label.


----------



## grumpy_owl (May 22, 2015)

I see, HappyHome. Those are cool, clear labels and the mix of titles/scent is not jarring. I'm a bit OCD about product consistency so I appreciate your packaging.
And that Lumberjack salt soap is so pretty!


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (May 23, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> I see, HappyHome. Those are cool, clear labels and the mix of titles/scent is not jarring. I'm a bit OCD about product consistency so I appreciate your packaging.
> And that Lumberjack salt soap is so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (May 23, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> I see, HappyHome. Those are cool, clear labels and the mix of titles/scent is not jarring. I'm a bit OCD about product consistency so I appreciate your packaging.
> And that Lumberjack salt soap is so pretty!



Thank you!  I am also toying with the idea of changing my labels. I have several groups of formulas that each have a few scent varieties. So for now, I've boxed in the formula type, sea salt, green tea.... But I'm not sure I'm happy with that sort of distinction.  People tend to get a little confused. Their eyes are drawn to the box so they refer to "sea salt" as the scent. Then I or their friend will point out the actual scent and how there are several sea salt scent options.  So, this annoys me. Lol


----------

